# Automate downloads from File-sharing services



## sygeek (May 25, 2011)

_Article source​_Anyone who has every downloaded files from file hosting services such as Rapidshare or Megaupload is well familiar with the ritual “dance” involved in the process, which consists of waiting for on-screen counters to count-down then moving through multiple screens until at long last your download link becomes available. (Not to mention having to re-do the whole thing if you get distracted and don’t jump on the download link as soon as it appears).

If you’ve been in this situation then you’ll like this free Firefox extension. SkipScreen automates the process of advancing through the various pages preceeding the download screen, waits for the timer to count all the way down, automatically overcomes any captchas, then starts the download once it becomes available. All you need to do is browse to the initial download page; SkipScreen will do the rest.

*It is as easy as using a link from file-sharing services as a direct link. Although this might piss-off the file sharing companies, but it is NOT ILLEGAL AT ALL. The add-on exists happily in the Mozilla Add-ons site.
*
*A video of SkipScreen in action*:

[YOUTUBE]io8_J5cBkj0[/YOUTUBE]


*Supported file hosting services*: as of this writing (and in alphabetical order) Depositfiles, Digg, Divshare, 4Shared.com, FilesTube, HotFile, LimeLinx, Link-Protector, Linkbucks, Mediafire, MegaUpload Family, Rapidshare, SendSpace, ShareBee, Storage.to, Uploaded.to, zShare

*Anti-captcha*: is built into the service. Which is to say you do not have to manually enter words or characters to prove that you are human; Skipscreen will do it for you.

*Batch clipping URLs*: is not supported, unlike downloaders such as Jdownloader for example.You could open each part of your download in a new tab and just leave them, I suppose, except you I’m not sure if you could set Firefox to download automatically without having to interact with the save file dialog at the end of the Skipscreen process.

*The verdict*: let’s face it: any mildly internet savvy user will have to interact with file hosting services at one point or another, and Skipscreen will make this experience much more efficient and pleasant. It simply is a must have for anyone who uses Firefox (although it seems that Chrome and IE versions may be on the horizon).

Having said this, I will say that hard-core downloaders will be better served by a download manager such as Jdownloader, especially when it comes to multi-part downloads, and especially if you would like to set these up for serial downloading overnight or something like that. But for everyone else Skipscreen is the more logical choice and is not just extremely useful but downright indispensible.

_If you are interested in sharing files (instead of downloading), you may wanna try Fyels instead of these file-sharing services._


----------



## gagan007 (May 26, 2011)

thanks again Sygeek for sharing a wonderful information.
Yes, I have been using JDownloader which works perfectly. But will give a try.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (May 26, 2011)

Nice..it'd be very Useful...though i dount use such sites much ...
Either i make my own Hosting site where there is no download time etc.
Or for downloading bigger files i use Torrents


----------



## Vyom (May 26, 2011)

Been using SkipScreen since months. But never cared to share it.  Maybe My lazy ***
TFS SyGeek


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2011)

excellent find SyGeek - thanks a bunch


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

No problem, guys. Always happy to help.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

I use j downloader. just copy all the links and you are done with. no need to even open the download link page or website. no need to enter codes our even extract the downloaded parts, even restarts you airtel or bsnl modem.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ Wow.. Really? If what you are saying is true... this must be the Ultimate tool against those irritating file sharing sites! Will try it soon.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 4, 2011)

i also using Jdownloader.... doing fine, but will surely try skipscreen, thanks


----------



## sygeek (Jun 4, 2011)

BTW, I've already mentioned about JDownloader. Unless you're not much of a fan of file-sharing services you can use Skipscreen ELSE a hardcore file-sharing services user can go for JDownloader.


> Having said this, I will say that hard-core downloaders will be better served by a download manager such as Jdownloader, especially when it comes to multi-part downloads, and especially if you would like to set these up for serial downloading overnight or something like that. But for everyone else Skipscreen is the more logical choice and is not just extremely useful but downright indispensible.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> BTW, I've already mentioned about JDownloader. Unless you're not much of a fan of file-sharing services you can use Skipscreen ELSE a hardcore file-sharing services user can go for JDownloader.



"chuckles" did I streal your thunder sweety.


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Do jdownloader autofill captcha?

@sysgeek
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2011)

^^ Captcha can't be automated. If it can be, then whole purpose of captcha is FAILED!


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

^^
Then whats the point in using it if u have to be there infront of the PC to do it yourself


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Skipscreen is helpful when you need to download one file which is being uploaded by your friends.

jdownloader is very helpfuly when he upload 10 parts .


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2011)

^ Yeah.. nicely explained.
Btw, I had heard about a rumor lately, about bypassing captcha too. But I think it was just a rumor!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

@sysgeek: I was searching for the same.u made my life simple...thanx

Btw how jdownloader works when there is waiting time between each download(such as RS,megaupload)???

also Mediafire & Megaupload dont have captcha...


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Add N number of links on Jdownloader . 

Start them and go for coffee with your GF .  

After one download completes and has a waiting time of 15 minutes , It will wait for 15 minutes and start the next download . 

When you come back you have all the links downloaded .


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

^^
does it resume brocken downloads from megaupload and rapidshare


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not used that software but I think it does allow resume from some website . I dont think it allows from RS . 

Correct me if I am wrong !


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> does it resume brocken downloads from megaupload and rapidshare



resume is not supported on free accounts even on jdownloader

Q: Does jdownloader gives maximum speed like DAP or IDA???


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

I once had downloaded a important file from my friend who lived in another city using mediafire . I got around 50-55kbps in night but got 45-50 kbps in day during that download . It was like 2gb into some 25 parts .

Jdownloader was a great help at that time .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a tut on automating for bsnl here-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials...apidshare-etc-filesharing-downloads-bsnl.html

If download breaks ...it automatically disconnects and downloads again


----------



## mrintech (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for Sharing


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

No problem guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2011)

WTF #@$@#$.....

skipscreen is not compatible in FF 5.0 (I'll have to wait)


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2011)

> WTF #@$@#$.....
> 
> skipscreen is not compatible in FF 5.0 (I'll have to wait)


You seem to be using FF 5.0 Beta. Well, Most of the extensions are generally not compatible until the final version is released.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 13, 2011)

Just be with Firefox 4 right now . 

Let them release Firefox 5 and you can enjoy everything then


----------



## noob (Jun 14, 2011)

i use leechtube , its best


----------

